# #Geneva2012 Spotlight: Audi Exclusive Audi R8 V10 with Daytona Grey Matte Paint and Diamond Stitch Interior #wantanr8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though the stars of the Audi stand at the 2012 Geneva Motor Show were most certainly the new A3, the new RS 4 or the more recently revealed A1 quattro and A6 allroad, this very interesting R8 from Audi Exclusive grabbed our attention from the outset. Set on the corner of the Audi stand, this R8 V10 coupe featured matte paint and some of the most extensively different detail work we've seen to date on a factory-built R8 modified by Audi Exclusive. Below are a few detail shots with some quick explanation of what we spied. At the bottom is a link to our Geneva 2012 photo gallery with even more shots of this R8 and also the rest of the Audi stand.










Product specialists working by this R8 mentioned to us that matte paint is becoming more readily available from Audi Exclusive. What you see here is the matte iteration of Audi's popular Daytona Grey color option. Some other more easily spotted changes in this shot include silver R8 GT wheels and matching silver finish on the rear engine ventilation louvers located on each side of the rear windshield.










While this R8 featured optional carbon fiber mirror caps, it was the base of those mirrors that grabbed our attention. These aren't the lightened versions from the R8 GT but they are finished in matte bright aluminum look similar to what you'd find on the mirror body of the TTS.










When the R8 GT was first shown, one of the visual changes was a visual bridging together of the taillights by a painted center segment. That look was mimicked by the A1 quattro special edition and it also is copied here. Unlike the R8 GT, this Audi Exclusive R8 featured matte black finish on that panel and we really like the look. We wonder how many R8 owners may be considering the very same and phoning up their local vinyl wrap shops.










Another first in the case of this matte Daytona R8 can be found in the interior. We've seen this orange-looking leather in the past though we've never seen a factory instance of cross-stitch pattern in the R8. Some nicely built customized R8s have mimicked diamond patterns offered in the A8 but the pattern work in this R8 is more cross-hatch and does not puff out. The look is fantastic.










Elements like the center console and dashboard were also swathed in contrasting black leather. Where this occurred Audi Exclusive tied these components in visually with matching orange double stitching for a tailored look.










At most motor shows, a return to the Audi stand on day two of press days usually greets our staff with even more cool four-ringers on display. In this case the Audi Exclusive R8 was curiously gone though perhaps moved to the Audi Exclusive showroom (where we did not explore on day 2) off to the side of the Audi stand and down a hallway. In place of the matte Daytona R8 coupe was one of the #000 preproduction R8 GT Spyders.

See more photos from Geneva 2012 via our photo gallery.

* PHOTO GALLERY: 2012 Geneva Motor Show *


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

That is how the interior of the R8 should have looked from the get go. Paint looks more satin then matte


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I am not a fan of matte, but good lord does that R8 look beautiful in that color and with that sheen. Wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

dubsix;bt1626 said:


> That is how the interior of the R8 should have looked from the get go. Paint looks more satin then matte


We noticed that too but aren't aware of a change in the paint styles and we inquired directly with Stefan Reil to confirm it was in fact Daytona. Under the very intense auto show lights it made the metallic flake of the Daytona Gray paint pop much more than we would have expected.


----------

